# Video - How to use the VIF App - The Auto-Spec-Tor



## Mike Phillips

Video - How to use the VIF App - The Auto-Spec-Tor

Watch this video to learn what the VIF App can do for you and how to use it.






*Click here to download the VIF App*

:thumb:


----------

